# New guy.... Opinions re: JL Audio 10W6v2 vs. 10W7



## phlegmon (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey all! Just joined. This is my first foray into a "quality" system, with decisions made after a LOT of research.

car: 2007 Subaru STi (sedan- not the best acoustic platform)
Type of music listened to: everything EXCEPT rap/R&B or country
Goal: As clean sounding as possible

Here's what I have so far:

Eclipse AVN62D HU (aka AVN6620)
Front components (set up as 3way) driven w/ McIntosh MC431 bridged (200W rms)
CDT ES06 mid woofers in factory door location
CDT ES02 mid tweet A-pillar base
JL Audio XR tweet A-pillar just above ES02
CDT MX1000 passive crossover
Rear speakers: none
Sub: either JL W7 in a JL Prowedge box OR JL 10W6v2 in a built sealed box (I have both subs) driven w/ JL Audio 500/1

Raamat BXT doors/floors/tranny tunnel/trunk lid/entire trunk. Fine tuning will be done when the setup is finalized.

So, here are my questions:
1)opinions whether to use the W7 or W6v2. I can sell the 10W7 and prowedge box for a fair amount of money. If there's no SIGNIFICANT sound quality difference between the two, I'd just assume use the W6 (it takes up FAR less space than the W7 and use the cash from the W7 for something else).
2)Worthwhile to change amps? Considering a Mc MCC301 (300RMS) to replace the JL 500/1 to drive the subs. I mean, will I really hear a sonic difference switching my sub amp from a 0.05 to a 0.005 THD?
3)Anything anyone has to add would be most welcome!

Thanks...


----------



## 01ws6 (Jan 9, 2010)

I'd say that the 10w6v2 sealed will be more than adequate given your musical choices. I listen to similiar selections with the same 500/1 amp with a 12w6v2 and could'nt be happier. That being said, if I had both on hand then I would most definitely try both wih the rest of the set up in place. As far as the amp, I don't believe that I could hear a difference sound quality wise. The 500/1 (more than powerful enough fo the 10w6v2) is clean enough for a sub and would grant you a bit more headroom power wise. 

Just my 2 cents --- good luck with your system!


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm a McIntosh Fanboy, but I'd still suggest keeping the 500/1 for your sub. The loss of power will be more noticeable than the lower THD.


----------



## skulboep (Nov 29, 2009)

You won't hear a considerable difference between the W7 and the W6v2, and unless you need an amp w/ massive power handling the W7 is overboard IMHO. Save yourself some cash and go with the W6v2 in a sealed box....keep the JL 500/1, you'll definitely appreciate the extra power and it's matched extremely well for the W6v2 - it might actually not provide enough power for the W7.


----------



## angelspeedfreak (Oct 5, 2009)

500/1 is actually what JL suggests for the 10w7 so it's plenty of power. I love my w7, but have never heard a w6 so cant help much in your decision making.....


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

skulboep said:


> You won't hear a considerable difference between the W7 and the W6v2...


Yes you will: the W6v2 sounds more accurate, the W7 can go louder but has more "rumble".


> ...and unless you need an amp w/ massive power handling...


An amp doesn't have "power handling", I suppose you mean "unless you need a sub with massive power handling" or "unless you want an amp with massive power"...


My advise: just go with the W6v2, it'll save you money, it'll sound better and it's better suited for use with the 500/1... If you want more output without loosing sound quality and aren't limited in cone area (because of the install, or because of you would end up in a higher class in competition): get a bigger and/or more SQ subwoofer(s) instead of just one SQL subwoofer...

greetings,
Isabelle


----------



## skulboep (Nov 29, 2009)

Either way it looks like the W6v2 is the handsdown best bet for your application!


----------



## phlegmon (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the input, so far, everyone. I was assuming the W7 was a bit of overkill for my needs (quality of sound, not quantity of thump)

I'm not looking to enter competitions, just looking for the most accurate sound quality I can get out of my go-fast tin box.

I'm going to give the W6v2 in the sealed enclosure a go w/ the 500/1 and see where I'm at. I'm actually kind of relieved to hear the opinions above, as I have limited trunk space already. The W7 Prowedge (although not huge compared to some boxes) still eats up a significant amount of useable space. Not to mention the fact that it weighs about 60lbs.

Anyone want a good deal on a 10W7 in a Prowedge :laugh:


----------



## zx3neil (Apr 6, 2011)

hey let me know what you want for the 10w7 in the power wedge if you haven't already sold it. I'm in Altoona and wouldn't mind driving or having my buddy pick it up for me in pittsburgh especially if the deal is right! I'll keep this page up if you just want to reply~


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

This topic is over a year old


----------



## zx3neil (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry just saw the March for the post and didn't see the year


----------

